# Can i get Jobseekers Benefit after Maternity Leave



## nameit (30 Mar 2010)

Hi there, apologies if this has been covered before......
I'm on a 3 day week at the moment (for almost a year now)- getting the jobseekers benefit for the other 3 days.  I will be going on maternity leave in the summer.  My question is - when my maternity leave is finished and I go back to work the 3 days again will I be entitled to go back on the jobseekers for the other 3 days again?  

Thanks


----------



## Draoighonta (8 Apr 2010)

It might be jsa that you qualify for by then depends if you have used up all your jsb.
Once there is no option to work the 5 day week and your means satisfy the emans test you will qualify.


----------

